# DetailMyCar - Focus RS (White), Enhancement, Interior & Engine (With Crystal Rock)!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

*DetailMyCar - Focus RS (White), Enhancement, Interior & Engine (With Crystal Rock)!*

Welcome to another write-up from me! This time a 60 Reg Ford Focus RS in White, I've done 3 Blue ones before so it was nice to do a White one, IronX alone is loads of fun on White for one thing!

My customer only purchased this car a short time ago but wanted to treat it to some proper TLC as it's safe to say it's definitely never been detailed, and from the looks of it certainly not a tar remover and possibly spent a bit of time near an industrial estate I'd guess going by the fallout present.

The task was as follows:


Full Enhancement Detail for the Exterior with Crystal Rock wax upgrade
Interior deep clean and protect
Engine bay clean and protect

The car was dropped off on Friday afternoon and first up was the Engine bay

Using Meg's APC and Degreaser with various brushes (and a steam cleaner) I started from the top down and worked with the underside of the bonnet as it was clearly pretty dirty!










50/50 of the underside


















Dirty left side









Right side nearly done









Left side started









303 Used









After 303 sprayed on the right side









Left - Before 303 sprayed









After 303 applied









Engine bay all done



























Moving to the interior!

Here's how it started




































Boot









Skirts / Sills


















Mats









Mats were taken out, vac'd, steam cleaned and blasted with the Tornador with some Brisk. After this I applied GTechniq L1 to protect the fabric









I dusted down using some Surf City Dash Away to start with, this is a good cleaner and does leave a very dry grease free finish









I blasted all plastics and carpets with the steam cleaner then followed up with the Tornador with some AS Brisk loaded in the chamber for the carpets. All pedals, steering wheel etc were all deep cleaned in the same way and GTechniq I1 was applied to all interior carpets before putting mats back in. Sills were cleaned with Meg's APC and towel dried them.

Plastics were then all wiped down with 303 to add a nice satin / natural protective layer. I then gave the interior a quick blast with the Deodourizer although it was already a very pleasant place to be it's always good to make sure it gets into all the crevices and areas you can't reach.

A nice Cherry California scent air freshener was then added just to keep it smelling fresh for a few months at least!























































That was me done for Friday night!

Up early to start again on Saturday, so the car was taken outside and here's how it was looking


















































































First up it was snow foamed, rinsed and the wheels then cleaned with AS Smart wheels, a few brushes followed by IronX and Tardis.










I then hand washed the outside, rinsed off then set about getting the tar off! Sprayed Tardis on and left for a couple of minutes




























After rinsing it all away I then set about using IronX on the rest of the car. I knew it would be bad as you could physically see the contamination on the paint but this was someting else!































































































































Really starting now....



























Wheels all clean









All rinsed off, then clayed with Zaino and some shampoo with water.

Lastly the car was dried off and taken inside
[









The car was then taped up ready for maching, I ended up using Scholl S17+ with a Hex logic white pad and it was giving great correction

White is usually hard to get decent 50/50's but these show some good reslts








































































New pad brush from Meguiars









All polished













































Wax for this car was Swissvax Crystal Rock - Still the nicest Wax I've ever used and always enjoy just how easy it goes on and off!










Tyres dressed with Pinnacle









FK was used on wheels, plus all the door shuts



























All finished!















































































































































































































Thanks again for reading! It was raining when he came to collect it today so I grabbed a couple of quick pics which I'll upload later


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on, some serious fall out on that one.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice. IronX is a must on a white car!


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that really had a lot of fallout on it


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

love these cars!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's the pics taken outside this morning (unfortunately in the rain)!


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Love it! Great work Nick. Will contact you tomorrow to book myself in again!!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great job, Iron x looks cool as on that!
I know its only a brush but how is the new pad brush from Meguiars?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Great job, Iron x looks cool as on that!
> I know its only a brush but how is the new pad brush from Meguiars?


Haha don't worry, we all love a good brush! Yeah it's good, I thought initially it might be a bit hard but actually found it very effective, used it on Scholl, 3M and Hex Logic pads with no problem, far nicer then the small Meg's Triple brush or a pad spur I'd say!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Nick!

certainly was a fair amount of fallout on the car! 

Richard


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work loving the side shot with the nice white wheels


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome job matey


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Car not to my taste but great turnaround Nick:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks really nice 
I like the IronX pics, they look really fantastic on a white car :doublesho


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Nick, beautiful result :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Stunning...Wish i could get my white paint looking that good:thumb:


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Great work:thumb: looks just like mine. Reminds me of when I de-ironised mine for the first time it was also covered in iron when bought from new.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey :thumb:


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Excellent work as ever. Saw the Iron X photos on FB and could not believe how much fallout there was. Wonder if it was parked near the railway previously.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all, I think the IronX pics really show why it's a must have product on any car, but always looks great on White!


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

what a difference,white rims =nightmare


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Neil_G said:


> Love it! Great work Nick. Will contact you tomorrow to book myself in again!!


Thanks for the booking Neil, see you on the 29th/30th Sept


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great turn around and finish. Some shockingly good / bad IronX photos depending on your view point :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Spot on mate, once again! Keep it up buddy! :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Great turn around and finish. Some shockingly good / bad IronX photos depending on your view point :thumb:


Good I reckon 



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thanks Tony!



JMDetailing said:


> Spot on mate, once again! Keep it up buddy! :thumb:


Nice on James, give me a shout if you fancy catching up one day! Hope you got that booking too by the way? Did you contact her?


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

nice work on the car ... although my favourite colour on this car is performance blue ... still wouldn't mind that mine (1,6 duratec) transforms into white RS overnight


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

skiron said:


> nice work on the car ... although my favourite colour on this car is performance blue ... still wouldn't mind that mine (1,6 duratec) transforms into white RS overnight


Thanks mate, I did a couple of PB ones on here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264843

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250235

Some others on my site too 

http://www.detailmycar.co.uk/page_2720390.html


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful, bet the owner was over the moon with that :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Amazing work on a fantastic car


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Simply stunning. Cars looking super clean and glossy, great work.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great, these cars look fantastic in white.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the ironX shots!
good work!


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

looks amazing!
great pics too!


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW !!! Great work and I love the RS


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Amazing work on this !


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice motor


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great job. Some serious fallout there. Love these cars but not keen on the white wheels on this one. IMO of course


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

You missed a bit!!


----------



## gxtoast (Jan 11, 2013)

Great vehicle. I just bought a Frozen White Focus ST (2010) and am about to fully detail it, so this thread was invaluable. Thank you!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i dont remember if i already made a comment on this..but its lovely..both the work and the car


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

I had nearly as much fallout the first time I done my White Focus. Done the Alloys the same day and there was practically nothing on them!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

gxtoast said:


> Great vehicle. I just bought a Frozen White Focus ST (2010) and am about to fully detail it, so this thread was invaluable. Thank you!


Thanks very much, always nice to know the write-ups are of use to people and also appreciated 

Good luck with it, get the pics up in the showroom when you can!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice...cant belive the fallout on it


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good work bro!


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

super work


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

wow just seen the thread, that's some bleeding from Iron-x :doublesho

looking very very slicky mate, good job there :thumb:


----------



## stdav (Jul 3, 2010)

Tidy,amazing diiference


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Really sharpened up a treat Nick, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great stuff Nick! How do you like Zaino clay?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Socal Brian said:


> Great stuff Nick! How do you like Zaino clay?


Thanks Brian, I like the Zaino clay, it's really easy and forgiving to use - pretty soft so wouldn't be my first choice for something that was really bad but definitely one of the better clay bars I've used.

I tend to use either Zaino or more recently the Bilt Hamber clay as you can get regular, medium and soft plus it's pretty cost effective!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks white again!

certainly taken a step forward!


----------

